# Some of my Phragmipedium orchids that are currently in flower



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Sep 25, 2021)

I finally have some slipper orchids in flower this year, and they are all Phragmipediums! ☺ 

First to flower was/ is Phrag. pearcei:





Second is Phrag. Noirmont (Memoria Dick Clements x longifolium):




And third is Phrag. besseae forma. flavum:


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 25, 2021)

Very beautiful collection


----------



## Paphluvr (Sep 25, 2021)

All very nice and well photographed. Well done!


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2021)

Congratulations and the photos are excellent, especially the pearcei


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 26, 2021)

Yaah bessae! Nice collection of Phrags!


----------



## GuRu (Sep 26, 2021)

Kate, these are lovely Phrags and excellent photographies.   Congrats


----------



## Don I (Sep 26, 2021)

They are very nice.
Don


----------



## Karp60 (Sep 26, 2021)

Love the Noirmont!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Sep 26, 2021)

I really like the flavum!


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 26, 2021)

Tea


Kate Boyce-Miles said:


> I finally have some slipper orchids in flower this year, and they are all Phragmipediums! ☺
> 
> First to flower was/ is Phrag. pearcei:
> View attachment 29766
> ...


Really nice!! So far besseae have gotten the best of me. I even killed an awarded division of P. besseae flavum ‘Broadwaters’ from Blll Goldner. Working on saving one from Sam. ‘Green Gold’ but the jury is still out, I’m hopeful.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 27, 2021)

Very nice all around!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2021)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Yay besseae!


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 7, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Very beautiful collection


Thank you.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 7, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> All very nice and well photographed. Well done!


Thank you. ☺


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 7, 2021)

abax said:


> Congratulations and the photos are excellent, especially the pearcei


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 7, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Yaah bessae! Nice collection of Phrags!


Thank you.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 7, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Kate, these are lovely Phrags and excellent photographies.   Congrats


Thank you very much. ☺


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 7, 2021)

Don I said:


> They are very nice.
> Don


Thank you.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 7, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> I really like the flavum!


Thank you.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 7, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Tea
> 
> Really nice!! So far besseae have gotten the best of me. I even killed an awarded division of P. besseae flavum ‘Broadwaters’ from Blll Goldner. Working on saving one from Sam. ‘Green Gold’ but the jury is still out, I’m hopeful.


Thank you for your kind words. I hope that you save 'Green Gold,' what is wrong with it?


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 7, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> Very nice all around!


Thank you so much. ☺


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 8, 2021)

Great job, Kate. Very nice indeed!!


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 8, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing. Yay besseae!


Thank you.


southernbelle said:


> Great job, Kate. Very nice indeed!!


Thank you very much.


----------

